

Startup Compensation - goodgoblin
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/66/Startup-Founder-Compensation-Useful-Results-From-A-Recent-Survey.aspx

======
nandemo
From 2006.

Also, the original survey is about "private companies", not specifically
startups.

------
rradu
$168k for a CEO of a 1-20 person company seems like a lot to me. Maybe I'm
just naive.

~~~
wlievens
Perhaps if he's actually worth it, but I'd really want to see "proof" of that
if it were my employer!

